# RIP New Zealand miners!!



## robbiemol (Nov 23, 2010)

Our wishes go out to those poor miners, and there families and friends in New Zealand! Any New Zealand medics on here id like to send my condolences to ye from Ireland.

Ar dheis Dé go raibh a anam - RIP


----------

